# 7 Dozen Shrimp + 1 = 45 Sheepshead 4/6/2014



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

My father-in-law took me and my uncle out today after some Sheepshead. The weather held off nicely today not many boats in the pass though. The current was strong today along with some wind gusts, but we managed our 3 man limit. Now for the plus 1 in the description some may not believe this, but we did a head count and had 40 in the boat so we were determined to catch 5 more, we knocked out the first 4 in no time then ran out of bait. We was going to run to the beach to catch some Fiddler Crabs to get the last on. LIGHT BULB  I opened the fish box and the first Sheepshead I pulled out was money, I looked in its mouth and boom a whole shrimp logged in its throat, I grabbed some needle nosed pliers and pulled it out ever so gently we started cracking up thinking this is unbelievable as I hand it to the father-in-law and say your our last hope lol. He hooks it on I drive back to the spot and its go time, He drops and with in 20 seconds he says he's got it and sets the hook and brings him to the boat and I net this one lol. So that's the plus 1 it was an awesome day we put in the water at 8:00am and back on the trailer by 1:15pm. Thanks for reading our story:thumbup:
Tight lines,
PS my neighbors love me today I passed around free fish to most of my neighbors, They been asking for some fresh fish and today was their day.
I also dug a hole and you would of thought I was burying a person today in my wife's flower bed lol.


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

nice! congrats i have yet to catch a sheepshead myself, been trying since january almost every other weekend


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Looks like a great time had by all! Congrats!


----------



## Reelfun27 (Oct 4, 2007)

Congrats!! Glad I am not cleaning that many!!


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Wow a mess of fish for sure sometimes it pays to go when everyone else is on the couch! Great job for sure


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Today was my first time on limiting out on them, we usually don't buy enough bait though. Thanks for the kind comments guys.


----------



## Joe_Lee (Feb 23, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

That's the way you do it ! And on a blazer bay too ! Awesome!


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice report thanks for sharing pictures too


----------



## orbiting headquarters (Oct 30, 2013)

Nice catch, but man I would not want to be the guy on knife duty.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

That was my problem. ..not enough bait...I'm sure that was a blast


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

That is one awesome story. You need that in to Florida Sportsman.


----------



## rickmbp (Aug 29, 2013)

Awesome. Can't wait to get out there.


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Fried Sheepshead in peanut oil and corn meal.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Great job and also for sharing your catch with the neighbors.


----------



## 1bandit (Jul 17, 2009)

Nice Catch !! In Alabama we can only keep 10 per person. What's the limit in Florida ?


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

1bandit said:


> Nice Catch !! In Alabama we can only keep 10 per person. What's the limit in Florida ?


15 Per Person Per day
http://www.pensacolacharterfishingx.com/2014.pdf


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow, you mean there is actually a limit on something that is higher in Florida than it is in Alabama. :blink:


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Fisherdad1 said:


> Wow, you mean there is actually a limit on something that is higher in Florida than it is in Alabama. :blink:


Pompano and sheepshead


----------

